# Happy Mother's Day



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

To all our Mom's we wish all our best in your honor today.

And realizing that Mother's Day is celebrated on different dates in other countries, a blessed _belated_ or _future_ Mother's Day to all.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day dear all too!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Just saw this on another site.

Life doesn't come with a manual, it comes with a Mother.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers on this forum!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Here's a little something from my blog for Mothers everywhere
http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2011/05/podcast-5-gift-of-flowers-for-mothers.html


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963 (May 8, 2013)

Happy Mother's day to all the mothers!

Jim


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy mothers day!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy mothers day indeed!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to all moms, and to the ones I know, thanks for the daughter and the grandkids.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

A blessed Mother's Day to all the mothers here on TalkClassical *and* to my own mother, whom I love very dearly.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy mothers day.


----------

